# Engine bay plastics - Gallardo



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Car back from service and getting some TLC for summer (when it arrives!)

Gave the engine bay a quick spruce up with 303 the other day, 2 days later, the plastics still not happy, back to square one, which looks like this.....




So, IPA wipedown then applied Gtechnik C4 trim restorer, to get this





Looking good so far! will report back on how it lasts. :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Did you give the 303 a wipe over after application? It'll dry in streaks if not.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Surprised at the issue with 303, never had anything like that just perfect results, but......... looks epic with the C4 on and will certainly last longer


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Ive used 303 for years, to good effect, but the plastic had actually faded to white in parts, the C4 seems to have sorted that, will report back on longevity.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Mr Baptist, pleeeeeeeease put some pics up of the whole car. That colour looks epic.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

C4 to the rescue..great product, does what it says on the tin, no fuss - job done:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## TOG (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------

